# target arrow build



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

hotmelt usually comes with it.....then you can replace them if needed....


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

I bought them used, and I took them apart to see how much weight was on the points, so now I need to reglue but with what?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

get some hot melt from wally world....couple of bucks for a life time supply.....


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

what is wally world?


----------



## Scott.Barrett (Oct 26, 2008)

redcamaro72 said:


> what is wally world?


Wal-Mart.....


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks Scott.
I will pick some up tomorrow


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

redcamaro72 said:


> what is wally world?


Uhm your kidding right ?


Sorry but i cannot resist . Wally World has become such a big part of the current americana that I find it strange when somebody does not know what it is.


----------



## redcamaro72 (Oct 6, 2009)

sorry,
I had no idea what it stood for


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

I tried their hotmelt on some of my X10 points. Worst stuff I ever used. I got the hot melt from LAS, and have yet to lose a tip. I got the large stick, cost less than $10, and have done at least 4 dozen pro tours, and still have enough to do another 4. I guess we should try elmers for fletching next?? LOL


----------



## SandSquid (Sep 2, 2008)

I would strongly advise against using "craft" hot melt glue sold at most big-box stores. it's NOT the same stuff...


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

In the deep south we call it - Wally Martinez.

I clean the shaft inside with alcohol and use 2 part epoxy.


----------

